
Show HN: Honeycomb – 10 Minute Podcast Bites, Curated for You - PodCurator
https://usehoneycomb.com/
======
PodCurator
I love podcasts and take a lot of notes on them, but my friends/family just
want the most interesting snippets of them because (1) they don't have the
time to listen to all and (2) there are TOO many podcast episodes.

So I've built an app that curates ~10 minute snippets - not unlike a Pandora
for podcast bites.

Curious what it sounds like? Here's an example -
[https://soundcloud.com/user-857781619/curatedpodcast-
coronav...](https://soundcloud.com/user-857781619/curatedpodcast-coronavirus-
impact-on-economy-rude-babies)

Would love to hear thoughts on how I can make this better!

